# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  You Make It Easy To Be Sweet

## SilverBeat

My July 2017 song is "You Make It Easy To Be Sweet"
https://www.reverbnation.com/silverb...sy-to-be-sweet

Cheers,
Terry


I have completed every thing from start to finish. Thanks to Cakewalk

You make it easy to be sweet

I wanna tell your wonderful
You mean the world to me
So incredibly beautiful
In every way I know and see
I think about you all the time
When ever I'm away
I need you like a poat needs a rhyme
Like a flower needs a summer day

Chorus

You make it easy to be sweet
So very easy to be sweet

I wanna tell you it's lavishing
All you give to me
So amazingly ravishing
In every way that one can be

Repeat Chorus

Yeah you make me wanna be a better man
Yeah in every way that I can

----------

